# Not impressed with 2007 Campy silver finish...



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I was at the EICMA bike show in Milan on Friday. There were tons of bikes with new Campy 2007 gruppos. I have to say I was under impressed with the silver finish. It just didn't have that smoothness and polish of old. There were tons of bikes shown with Centaur and I thought it was really unimpressive. Chorus in silver was a little better. Even the Campagnolo graphics seem to lack crispness. BTW, Record is all black now.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

merckxman said:


> BTW, Record is all black now.


No kidding. Hmmm. That must be why all the pics, for the last month or two, of '07 Record components, have shown black parts.


----------



## Scuzzo (Jul 21, 2006)

I really liked my campy record 8sp finish. thought the rear mech was a real jewel, duno some dig all the cha cha carbon stuff and thats fine but i really never was a weight watcher and always thought the polish on the older stuff was fantastic. now going all black, yes im sure its just as good or better then the previous 10sp but it looks at we become more and more high tech and all some of the craftsmanship and the art may be lost. 

ofcourse this MHO.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

*Campy 14 Karat*

I've run accross Campy's 2007 wheel in gold. I can't tell if I like them or not. They are pretty alone but may be a bit too much bling for my ride. Would probably take attention away from the rest of the bike. 

Is Campy offering other gold components?:aureola:


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Coming from BB System, I was unimpressed with the 2005 Record. You get used to it, and I guess its better than plastic parts.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I love my Campy, but I fear it has "jumped the shark"..._ black_ components???


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Jumped the shark? Wow. Ain't that hip.

Changing to black components is no different than staying with silver components. It looks damned fine. The only "different colors" this year are on the hubs. Big deal. For every person that likes polished metal or silver stuff, there's another that likes black.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am looking over my shoulder at my record 07 parts and don't see any in black. The cranks are carbon with silver chainrings, the derailleur is silver and carbon, and the front is carbon and silver. I don't have the brakes which are black, or the hubs, but the 06 Eurus wheels are indeed black.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I am looking over my shoulder at my record 07 parts and don't see any in black. The cranks are carbon with silver chainrings, the derailleur is silver and carbon, and the front is carbon and silver. I don't have the brakes which are black, or the hubs, but the 06 Eurus wheels are indeed black.



Yeah, but didn't you notice that the things that are black aren't silver? Jeez. Have you no soul?


----------



## Soig Eulb (Apr 9, 2006)

once you go black...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

alienator said:


> Jumped the shark? Wow. Ain't that hip.
> 
> Changing to black components is no different than staying with silver components. It looks damned fine. The only "different colors" this year are on the hubs. Big deal. For every person that likes polished metal or silver stuff, there's another that likes black.




not hip _at all_... the term 'jumped the shark' itself jumped the shark, _years_ ago

at least I ain't starting threads b!tchin about the newer non-pointed hoods and demanding campy go back to the pointy ones


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> at least I ain't starting threads b!tchin about the newer non-pointed hoods and demanding campy go back to the pointy ones


"Oh pointy hoods, so pointy pointy, annointing me, annointy 'nointy!"
-Steve Martin, _"The Jerk"_


----------



## cheekybondi (Nov 2, 2006)

Just wondering if Alienator actually ever adds any value or does he just like flaming people?

Didn't your mother ever tell you, "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cheekybondi said:


> Didn't your mother ever tell you, "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all?


Then there'd be no PO forum no would there?:mad2::mad2:

Good reason to dig up a 2/3 month old thread I suppose...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Paris_Metro said:


> Is Campy offering other gold components?:aureola:


to Paolo Bettini


----------

